# Best Pizza in OGF Land



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll give you 5 of my favorite Pizza's in NE Ohio:

1. Guido's - Chesterland ....Square Siciclian Pizza. They are an aquired taste,it may take a couple pizzas but boy are they good. Unique crust.

2. Biagio's Donuts and Pizza in Eastlake on Vine Street. Gotta love pizza combined with a donut shop. Can't get pizza until 4:00  SAD

3. Mama Santa's in Little Italy on Mayfield Rd. You go for the pizza not the atmosphere.

4. Master Pizza Mayfield Hts. Mayfield Rd.

5. Pizzazz SOM Center Mayfield Hts

All highly recommended I'm mainly a pepperoni and saugage guy. Guido's sausage is outstanding so I never get their pepperoni. The others.I usually get 1/2 and 1/2 or combo's with both. If you up in this part of the world give them a try. Mmmm.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Columbus OH - Josie's Pizza in the Hilltop
East Ohio - Drive to WV. Elm Grove DiCarlos or Defelice.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Arcade Pizza - Broadway by Pershing. Best pizza ever, and they're open till 4am.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

found my best place last week. we were going to greek village on madison on july 4th. they were closed and found a great pizza place on west 135 th and madison. tonys i believe.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Guissipies in portage lakes by nimisilla is great!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Keg and Cork Mitchell Blvd Springfield Ohio...DELICIOUS !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Sunrise inn. Warren oh

old world style with xtra roni and green peppers..


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Village Idiot. Maumee


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Marscotti's Perry Hts. near massillon. The pizza, stromboli and salads too!

Great wings also (best IMO) and a major meat pizza that can't be beat.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Central Ohio: Bexley Pizza Plus, Rubinos, Planks on Parsons!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll 2nd Rubino's , Planks on Parsons as well as Josie's on the Hilltop. I'll add Masseys in Whitehall and Lancaster and Kingy's outside of Canal Winchester . Kingy's has excellent ribs and subs as well along with some of the finest looking staff in Ohio.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Adriaticos (On OSU Campus), Tommy's (when they get it "just right" it's unbeatable). and another + for Rubinios...Man I miss visiting mah old-school buddies in Bexely, would get Rubinios every time down there 

Josies on the Hilltop looks good, might have to try it here soon.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

acklac7 said:


> Adriaticos (On OSU Campus), Tommy's (when they get it "just right" it's unbeatable).


Yes and yes...Tommy's was hit and miss my last few times but as you said, when it's right it's awesome. I gotta get a vote in for Hounddogs on campus as well.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Joes, Airway rd Dayton


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Dominic's in Medina has the best stromboli ever! That place is packed every weekend!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Samoskys in valley city!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

In SW Ohio
Chester&#8217;s in Hamilton
Raymond&#8217;s in Liberty Twnshp Butler County (I believe Raymond is Chester&#8217;s Grandson)
Bruno&#8217;s in Liberty Twnshp Butler County & Oxford
Richard&#8217;s in Hamilton
Milillo&#8217;s in Hamilton


----------



## fishgod (Oct 19, 2013)

Fiesta pizza and chicken!

Goodyear heights

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Marian's Pizza - Dayton


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> In SW Ohio
> Chesters in Hamilton


Chester's is great, it's been a long time for me.
Dewey's Pizza, best topping ever.
Mios Pizzeria in Clifton, my first deep dish pizza.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Marions Pizza on Smithville Rd. Dayton, you have to ask for the old oven (original oven)


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Myels in Bowling Green, near the campus on Wooster St.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In Akron.....A Gild Pizza
In Zanesville....Tat's


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Tommy's. I've had a lot of good pizza. None better than Tommy's. The catch is that you gotta go to the one in Arlington. The one on 161 and on campus are not exactly the same. 

I also like Joseppi's, Kingy's and Sabraro's (yes, the one in the mall).


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Plank's on parson
Tubbies in Marion
Bakers in Bucyrus
all have a rich tomato sauce


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll second Snakecharmers Mama Santa's and Guido's and add Teresa's pizza in Concord. 

Teresa's save's me the 1 1/2 hour round trip to Mama Santas.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Wedgewood Pizza in Austintown.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Pizza Rama in Green Springs.....especially if you like cheese its awesome....my buddies just opened up a shop called Blue Collar Bistro in Clyde.....its AWESOME food and cheap....pizza is ridiculous too with a lot of fresh ingredients!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Row v. Wade said:


> I'll second Snakecharmers Mama Santa's and Guido's and add Teresa's pizza in Concord.
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa's save's me the 1 1/2 hour round trip to Mama Santas.



I agree whole heartedly.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Krauses Pizza - Massillon. The double crust is best pizza on the planet!

Borgata Pizza Cafe - Columbus. 161 and parkview. Awesome pie. The large is HUGE. You have been warned!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Krauses Pizza - Massillon. The double crust is best pizza on the planet!
> 
> Borgata Pizza Cafe - Columbus. 161 and parkview. Awesome pie. The large is HUGE. You have been warned!


I'll second Krauses Pizza! I may have to take a ride up there one of these days.

..and if you're out on Hoover in NE Cbus/Westerville you can get Classic Pizza delivered to the Walnut St boat ramp!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I would have to say my favorite pizza would have to be the Loaded Baked Potato Pizaa from Cleveland Pizza Company. 

But overall favorite company is Master Pizza.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Nunzio's in and around Cleveland. Their Sausage and Pepperoni is amazing. It's a little greasy at times, but otherwise top notch.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Misdirection said:


> Wedgewood Pizza in Austintown.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We have one of those in Grove City. I forgot all about it, but it is very good! They use such good ingredients, but I can't figure out why they do not use a better pepperoni. I think the menu, at least the one in GC, says they use Hormel pepperoni. The is to pepperoni what JTM burgers are to hamburgers. 

The rest of the pizza makes up for it though.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheshire's slice and drink deal. If you get there at the right time they will give it to you for free, after its sat under the heat lamp "too long". Ironically thats when its the best.

Ive tried their full size pies, not the same still descent. Those tiny pepperonis are great and you have the choice of spicy or mild.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Mama Rosa's at Kroger...and u get two in a pack!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

fishgod said:


> Fiesta pizza and chicken!
> 
> Goodyear heights
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Another Vote for Fiesta Pizza but you have to go to the one on Newton Street not one of the others, they don't compare. Toppings so thick are almost required to use a fork. I drive past probably 15 other pizza places (including a different Fiesta) just to get pizza there.

Scott


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Luigi's in Hermitage PA. I grew up with that pizza, and it is still my favorite. It is a pan pizza, but not too thick. They have a good sauce with a hint of minced green pepper in it. They make their own sausage, and it hasn't changed since I was a kid 40 years ago.

Yes, it is in OGF land...just ask Chaunc.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

HawgHunter said:


> Another Vote for Fiesta Pizza but you have to go to the one on Newton Street not one of the others, they don't compare. Toppings so thick are almost required to use a fork. I drive past probably 15 other pizza places (including a different Fiesta) just to get pizza there.
> 
> Scott


Yes this place is awesome!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Sunrise inn. Warren oh
> 
> old world style with xtra roni and green peppers..


+1 on Sunrise Inn, I have loved their pizza for 27 years, anything we've ordered has always been very good, but I must have eaten a dozen pizzas before I tried anything else.

Garrettsviille - Italian Garden, since the original owner got it back it has again become my fav.

Newton Falls - Sams is very good, I also liked Continental, but the sweet lilttle old lady retired, it was almost across the street from Sams. Also Caprianos was excellent. 

Parkman - Sub X-press in the BP Station.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Inky's in Toledo - good crust.

Spenatoes in Northfield


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Avalon Gardens, Downtown Youngstown - Great Briar Hill w/ Hot peppers


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

wedgewood in austintown


----------



## bigdogbull (Apr 19, 2012)

ress said:


> Myels in Bowling Green, near the campus on Wooster St.


yup Myels good !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Central ohio- cardos on lockbourne and williams,masseys(i prefer renoldsburg location),pizza cottage,and kingys...
There used to be a defilice bro. In renoldsburg,but were bought out. Only thick crust pizza i liked.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Central ohio- cardos on lockbourne and williams,masseys(i prefer renoldsburg location),pizza cottage,and kingys...
> There used to be a defilice bro. In renoldsburg,but were bought out. Only thick crust pizza i liked.


Use to love Kingy's, but since they built that new place, I dont care for it. Or the new place for that matter... Old place was dark and dingy and quiet.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Elmton in struthers, ohio


----------



## bpittman00 (Dec 6, 2011)

Coccia house Wooster Ohio.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Massy's in Reynoldsburg has a decent pie, sometimes Cardo's here in Picktown can be good. Really miss the Plaza in Pickerington, been gone for many many years but was my favorite.

Frosty's on the Bay is always good.

Used to be a place in Huron called the Sand Bar that had a good pie as well, have not been in that area for about 4-5 years though, not sure if they are still around or still good.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Top choices:

1.Cristy's pizza- It's awesome.....

2.Myle's pizza in BG- The size and thickness of the pizza is ridiculous

3.Pagliai's in BG- Pizza buffet, mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

Best bar pizza is Myles and village idiot.
Best real pizza is 5th street pub in perrysburg.
Best Takeout pizza is pollyeyes/pagliais in bg (buffet is also good).


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Another vote for Guissipies

Saw someone mentioned Stromboli and definitely recommend Wolfey's in Elyria, was mentioned on the Rizzo show as well.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Giannamore's in Wintersville Ohio. Best square pizza


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Central Ohio

PIZZA HOUSE
VILLA NOVA
A SLICE OF NY

though...nothing beats my home made Newbreed Pizza's


----------



## catfish454life (Apr 18, 2012)

Pizza over in canton hands down the best .


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Ritolo's in Columbus. But in my general vicinity I'd have to say Grapevine Pizza. 

And NewbreedFishing, those are some fine looking pies!


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

Geneva on the lake Capo's
Beaver Falls D&G
Ambridge Police station pizza


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bigsplash said:


> Geneva on the lake Capo's
> Beaver Falls D&G
> Ambridge Police station pizza


+1 on Police Station pizza in Ambridge!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Ritolo's in Columbus. But in my general vicinity I'd have to say Grapevine Pizza.
> 
> And NewbreedFishing, those are some fine looking pies!


Grapevine is good. I like pickerington location best. The canal location sometimes doesnt mix there sauce well enough,and the garlic can take over... but when done right is pretty good


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Gahanna pizza plus, borgata, pizza house I like Romeos too.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Not a fan of pizza house anymore.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Marysville- Bennies, hands down, get it " all the way" 
Tuscarawas County- Uhrichsville- Ziffaros (also try thier atomic subs !!!) , Dennison Yard ( better to get it when they aren't busy, sometimes the crust isnt quite crispy if they're packed...) New Philadelphia- the JnG Grill - best pizza in New Phila ( monday night - large pizza and pitcher of draft beer $ 13.00 !!!!) Massillon- Smileys , right downtown... OLD SCHOOL italian restaurant !!! ( you walk in, and they're baking pizzas Right out in front, Huge menu, even bigger portions, monster size pepperoni rolls and stromboli... Pizza by the slice , or whole pie , thick or thin crust... ( if you leave this place hungry, you have issues !!!- way huge portions, old school mom and pop restaurant !!!)


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

HawgHunter said:


> Another Vote for Fiesta Pizza but you have to go to the one on Newton Street not one of the others, they don't compare. Toppings so thick are almost required to use a fork. I drive past probably 15 other pizza places (including a different Fiesta) just to get pizza there.
> 
> Scott



Don't bother trying the one in the valley. The food is so bad, the rats and roaches won't even eat it.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Core_d said:


> Not a fan of pizza house anymore.


I haven't had it in a while so I don't know how it has held up. Borgata has to be well done or the sauce can make the crust a little sloppy. It is delicious though


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Giovannis pizza- Fairborn, Joe's pizza and marions in Dayton ohio


----------



## Ducky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mama Mimi's take and bake. Several locations around Columbus 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

Ducky said:


> Mama Mimi's take and bake. Several locations around Columbus
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've never understood the take and bake phenomenon. Baking in a real oven is the single thing that makes it difficult to produce great pizza at home. I can easily put together a fresh dough that trounces all but the best pizza places. I can easily produce a sauce that does the same. I can get my hands on better mozzarella, better pepperoni, and fresher toppings than most places use. I can also control the exact amounts of toppings that I want and in the exact ratios.

The one thing I cannot do is get an oven to produce a consistent high heat temperature to properly bake my homemade pizza. I can make a mean pie at home, and doing it on the grill seems to yield the best results, but even still it is very tough to properly bake a pie at home. The grill gets the best crust char, but doesn't produce enough top heat to Carmelize the cheese. The oven/broiler can get the cheese right but even on a stone doesn't char the crust how I'd like.

To me I'd rather have a place where I take my ingredients and they bake it...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In central Ohio I like Tarantos. Good stuff!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hammb said:


> I've never understood the take and bake phenomenon. Baking in a real oven is the single thing that makes it difficult to produce great pizza at home. I can easily put together a fresh dough that trounces all but the best pizza places. I can easily produce a sauce that does the same. I can get my hands on better mozzarella, better pepperoni, and fresher toppings than most places use. I can also control the exact amounts of toppings that I want and in the exact ratios.
> 
> The one thing I cannot do is get an oven to produce a consistent high heat temperature to properly bake my homemade pizza. I can make a mean pie at home, and doing it on the grill seems to yield the best results, but even still it is very tough to properly bake a pie at home. The grill gets the best crust char, but doesn't produce enough top heat to Carmelize the cheese. The oven/broiler can get the cheese right but even on a stone doesn't char the crust how I'd like.
> 
> To me I'd rather have a place where I take my ingredients and they bake it...


Lol as im makeing a donatos take n bake... but i agree completly . Although i would rather have a take n bake then papa johns,dominos,and little ceasars(the new deep dish isnt bad),and most frozen pizzas.


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol as im makeing a donatos take n bake... but i agree completly . Although i would rather have a take n bake then papa johns,dominos,and little ceasars(the new deep dish isnt bad),and most frozen pizzas.


I can see that. I'm not a real big fan of the "fast food pizza" either. Most of the places that use conveyer ovens are pretty bad.

I haven't actually tried any of the take and bakes so I guess I shouldn't say they're bad...just that it seems odd to me. If comparing to frozen pizza or the big chains you mention though I can certainly see them being an improvement.

How do the prices compare with the take and bake versus a frozen or cheap fast food pizza?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Giovanni's in Lorain... Have the Pizza cooked well done


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I 'll second Sunrise in Warren and Elmton in Struthers and add Uptown in Liberty and Boardman/ Youngstown.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Just about any Gioninos. They are a good couplle steps over the chain pizza places. IMHO


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hammb said:


> I can see that. I'm not a real big fan of the "fast food pizza" either. Most of the places that use conveyer ovens are pretty bad.
> 
> I haven't actually tried any of the take and bakes so I guess I shouldn't say they're bad...just that it seems odd to me. If comparing to frozen pizza or the big chains you mention though I can certainly see them being an improvement.
> 
> How do the prices compare with the take and bake versus a frozen or cheap fast food pizza?


I remember papa murpheys was high priced,not syre about the new one


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Luigi's in Akron anyone?


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> Tommy's. I've had a lot of good pizza. None better than Tommy's. The catch is that you gotta go to the one in Arlington. The one on 161 and on campus are not exactly the same.
> 
> I also like Joseppi's, Kingy's and Sabraro's (yes, the one in the mall).


I second Tommy's at that Location

Tammy's in Grove City their are two locations in town.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I'm from Youngstown, where there's a pizza parlor on every other corner. My favorites here are Wedgewood pizza and Westgate Pizza. The toppings are first rate, and the crust is fantastic! You can put the best toppings on a pizza but if the crust is bad, you have bad pizza! Uptown and Inner Circle are also good depending on location. 

There was a place I used to go to in Euclid when I was up there on business called Beach Club Pizza Bistro. Holy crap! This guy's pizza was incredible! It's been years, so I don't know if the guy is still open. I'd order a "personal pizza", maybe 9 inches, and could only eat half of it at one sitting. The crust was unbelievable and the toppings were piled on at least an inch thick! 

As far as Luigi's in Akron goes, is that the place on the little cut-off section of N. Main St.? I've had slice or two there, and it was definitely what I would call "old style" pizza! Just swimming in grease but very, very tasty.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

DC9781 said:


> Columbus OH - Josie's Pizza in the Hilltop
> East Ohio - Drive to WV. Elm Grove DiCarlos or Defelice.


Took the words right out of mouth downtown wheeling dicarlos 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShenangoEyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Gratuitous Ohio picks: Elmton, Strutters OH, Wedgewood in Austintown (the Boardman one isn't quite as good)

Hometown picks: Mom's Pizza, Augustine's, Little Johnnys. New Castle PA

Neighboring County Picks: Aldos in Hermitage Pa and Yolandas in Beaver Co.

Also i can't forget to mention Teresas Deli in Fairview Pa., erie co. great pizza and even greater sandwiches.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

is anyone from the vandalia area? if so does anyone know if Little York Pizza still exists?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Another voted for Cardo's (sp) at Lockbourn and Williams in Columbus..... 
The old Johnny's Pizza on Parsons mad a mean pizza but that was way back..

Does anyone know of a good pizza Joint inor near Oak Harbor ?????


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Liitle your pizza is still there. bunkers in vandalia makes a good pizza too


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol this probally my favorite ogf thread ever. I LOVE PIZZA. 

Im suprised no one has mentioned donatos(imo best of the big chains). But ocasionly i like a pizza hut pan crust as well. Something about a buttery thick pan crust. To me,when defelice bro. Had a store in renoldsburg it tasted like a pan crust pizza hut pizza with more and better toppings.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Slatebar said:


> Another voted for Cardo's (sp) at Lockbourn and Williams in Columbus.....
> The old Johnny's Pizza on Parsons mad a mean pizza but that was way back..
> 
> Does anyone know of a good pizza Joint inor near Oak Harbor ?????


I like johnnys. Glad to see another cardos lover. Many people confuse them with cardos in pickerington. But theye have nothing to do with each other.

Other good central ohio pizzas include,padovas(sweet sauce),angies,cheshire market(swewt sauce and spicy sauce your pic),and a small place in pataskala called capuanas. Lol well theres noth,east and south,or west ill go with jacepis(sp?) That has been mentioned a few times. But ive only had them left over and was still good.


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

Bruno's in MARBLEHEAD


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol this probally my favorite ogf thread ever. I LOVE PIZZA.
> 
> Im suprised no one has mentioned donatos(imo best of the big chains). But ocasionly i like a pizza hut pan crust as well. Something about a buttery thick pan crust. To me,when defelice bro. Had a store in renoldsburg it tasted like a pan crust pizza hut pizza with more and better toppings.


Among the chains I like Jett's for their pan pizza. Yum!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Among the chains I like Jett's for their pan pizza. Yum!


Pan lovers unite!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm gonna try jets this week then. Do they sell the pan crust by the slice? I love a good buttery pan crust,really the only type of thick crust i like...


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Wooster~ Coccia House
Grafton~ Lu's pizza
Valley City~ Samoskys
Massillion~ Krauses

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

ShenangoEyes said:


> Neighboring County Picks: Aldos in Hermitage Pa and


Have you tried Luigi's? The last time I was in the area, I got home from a fishing trip after they closed. I tried Aldos...okay, but not what I wanted.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Had a pretty delicious pie today when we took a bunch of kids to the Wellington Cheese Festival. There was a 'brick oven on wheels' there that was owned by Lorenzo's Pizzeria out of Oberlin. I've never had a pizza from there store but the ones that they cooked at the festival were awesome. He has a flat bed truck with a custom brick oven on the back and they set up right on site and blow out some awesome food. " thebeautifulflame.com" is their web site and they can be hired for parties and such. Awesome idea I'm surprised I have not seen before. If you see them somewhere try them out and I assure you will be pleased if you like pizza.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> In central Ohio I like Tarantos. Good stuff!


Tarantos stromboli is amazing......


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Sunrise inn. Warren oh
> 
> old world style with xtra roni and green peppers..


I second this !! There pizza is the best.

Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

In Columbus, my top five are:
1. Yellowbrick
2. Teritas
3. Planks
4. Pasquale's 
5. Antonio's 

Favorite chain is donatos by far!


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

central ohio- it's hard to beat Massey's.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

In central ohio, it's Hounddogs, Pies & Pints, Mikey's late night. I can't get any of those, I'll eat a burger


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Dor Lo in Ashland is the best

Ashland has a lot of other great places too, like
Besta Fasta, KD, Club 42 and Donna D's 

All unique and delicious


----------



## Andy L (Apr 3, 2014)

bpittman00 said:


> Coccia house Wooster Ohio.


This is a love or hate type of pizza. Those that love NY style usually hate Coccia house. I personally love to eat it and then hate it about 5 hours later. It isn't and a once of week pizza either. About once a month will do ya.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Lincoln Way Pizza in Massillon. Kraus' pizza is good, but doesn't compare to Frank's recipe. I wish they still made his cheeseburgers and fries too.


----------



## fishstudent (Jul 20, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol this probally my favorite ogf thread ever. I LOVE PIZZA.
> 
> Same here! Food of the Gods. In Columbus my favs are Grandads Pizza on Morse rd, Rotolos Pizza several locations, Pasquales in Westerville and Antonios at Redbank on Hoover. If you're ever up in the Western Basin on Erie, check out Cameo Pizza in Sandusky.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ress said:


> Myels in Bowling Green, near the campus on Wooster St.


Yep. Been getting their pizza for over 20 years. I have moved to nearly an hour away and a few times a year my friends and I will have a pizza night where we make the pilgrimage to BG and pick up a few. And it's always too much. 1 large pizza is more than enough for 4 big eaters


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I bet that a large 3 topping weights about 6 or 7 lbs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

How about this question.

Two different styles what do you prefer? 

{x} Chicago Style 
{ } New York


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CBus - Dewey's
NE Ohio, hands down Guido's in Chesterland


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are near Wright State University, try Flying Pizza. It is across the street from campus. They have a Sicilian slice that is incredible. The New York style slice is great as well.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Reading your post re: Guidos, Master Pizza (remember when there was one in Chesterland?), and Mama Santas was like reading my own mind!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah totally remember master. A buddy of mine who still lives in Chesterland (I grew up there too) drives into Mayfield for master


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> How about this question.
> 
> Two different styles what do you prefer?
> 
> ...


Gun to my head-Chicago. My pic of any where to eat pizza nation wide,would be right here in columbus. Anytime ive ever gone out of town i crave a pizza from a favorite local place.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Amherst Old Towne


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Brothers in Cortland (right by mosquito lake. Great subs too.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> How about this question.
> 
> Two different styles what do you prefer?
> 
> ...


I'm gonna cop out; I cant even decide that, if theyre done right I love them both. 
A New York crust thats a little burnt and a little salty is awesome. My favorite pizza memory though is from Genos in Chicago. On a trip with the guys, we were drunk as monkeys and stumbled into Genos; laughing, joking, cutting up and abusing one another like guys do. When the pizzas hit the table everybody stopped talking immediately, then we sounded like a bunch of cavemen pouncing on a carcass. The pizza was awesome.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> I'm gonna cop out; I cant even decide that, if theyre done right I love them both.
> A New York crust thats a little burnt and a little salty is awesome. My favorite pizza memory though is from Genos in Chicago. On a trip with the guys, we were drunk as monkeys and stumbled into Genos; laughing, joking, cutting up and abusing one another like guys do. When the pizzas hit the table everybody stopped talking immediately, then we sounded like a bunch of cavemen pouncing on a carcass. The pizza was awesome.


It was so great because you were ripped...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dandrews said:


> I'm gonna cop out; I cant even decide that, if theyre done right I love them both.
> A New York crust thats a little burnt and a little salty is awesome. My favorite pizza memory though is from Genos in Chicago. On a trip with the guys, we were drunk as monkeys and stumbled into Genos; laughing, joking, cutting up and abusing one another like guys do. When the pizzas hit the table everybody stopped talking immediately, then we sounded like a bunch of cavemen pouncing on a carcass. The pizza was awesome.


If I had the choice to eat either I would pick Chicago style 10 times out of 10, it's delicious, http://www.loumalnatis.com/ is my favorite. I ate at Gino's it was good.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

jims pizza box in milan and huron oh and calafano's in new fane ny


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> found my best place last week. we were going to greek village on madison on july 4th. they were closed and found a great pizza place on west 135 th and madison. tonys i believe.


Antonio's I believe. About 2 blocks East of Lakewood football stadium. And Greek Village has great food.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

CrappieTacos said:


> In central ohio, it's Hounddogs, Pies & Pints, Mikey's late night. I can't get any of those, I'll eat a burger


It's like you read my mind.

I will add a couple to the list though. Cafe Napolitana on High downtown is the best new york style pizza in columbus. Second is the place in the North Market.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

bpittman00 said:


> Coccia house Wooster Ohio.


I second Coccia House!! Well worth the drive to Wooster!!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Central ohio- cardos on lockbourne and williams,masseys(i prefer renoldsburg location),pizza cottage,and kingys...
> There used to be a defilice bro. In renoldsburg,but were bought out. Only thick crust pizza i liked.


love all these places! its a shame that those little burnt pepperonis are like a delicacy down in florida


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> How about this question.
> 
> Two different styles what do you prefer?
> 
> ...


im a fan of ny style...although the masseys/donatos style i kind of refer to as "ohio style" and is my favorite. there are so many mom and pop pizza shops down here, and most of them try to replicate the ny pizza. nobody ever does the "ohio style"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

gerb said:


> love all these places! its a shame that those little burnt pepperonis are like a delicacy down in florida


And imposible to do in your oven at home... i no its not the same but masseys sends out i think half baked pizzas on dry ice?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

my mom loves her chicago pizza, so for her birthdays, me or my brother usually get her some shipped out lou malnatti's. i didnt know masseys shipped pizzas.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

gerb said:


> my mom loves her chicago pizza, so for her birthdays, me or my brother usually get her some shipped out lou malnatti's. i didnt know masseys shipped pizzas.




I almost ordered some today!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

my two favs are tammys pizza in grove city and a hole in the wall near where I grew up in darbydale called cattlemans. Never tasted anything quite like a cattlemans pizza.

I agree with those who think ohio has some of the best pizza since traveling usually means very dissapointing pizza.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> I almost ordered some today!


lou's or masseys? anybody have a link to order masseys? and any reviews how it turns out? im craving a good ohio pizza so bad.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok where to start.

Southwest ohio

1. Near the Greenville Creek&#8230;.Red and Ruths pizza hands down the best its in Palestine, OH
2. Near the LMR Colonial Pizza. Probably the best bang for your buck. Take a few friends your going to need it. The pizza is amazing.
3. Springfield..Ok this is difficult, cause there are lots of good pizzas but very few great ones. The Barn has good pizzas most of the time, always worth the money though. A hole in the wall out of the way place is just right down the road from the Mad. Try out the Boone Saloon, the pizza is awesome and the beer is cold.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Peppe and Luigi's in Barberton.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My favorite is Galluch's in Manchester... with Giuseppe's next to Nimisila reservoir in a close second. The toppings make the pizza, and both are very generous with them. Galluch's takes 1st cause it has the best sausage on any pizza ive had. Pepperoni, sausage, mushroom, black olive... Mmmm.
Nice job on drumming up some business for the local shops OP, they will be getting some of my cash tonight because of this thread!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

gerb said:


> lou's or masseys? anybody have a link to order masseys? and any reviews how it turns out? im craving a good ohio pizza so bad.


Google masseys by mail. Looks like itll cost 130$! Lol its a four pizza min.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

gerb said:


> lou's or masseys? anybody have a link to order masseys? and any reviews how it turns out? im craving a good ohio pizza so bad.


Lou's outta chi town


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I just tried jets. Good stuff. My new favorite pan crust. And i got two slices and a 20 oz fir 5 bucks not bad


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

There is a pizza/Italian place up in the Cleveland area that was on one of those Food Network shows. 
We decided to try it....I wasn't that impressed. It was definitely no Tommy's!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Joes, Airway rd Dayton


Every Friday I get a jumbo deluxe unbaked and bake it at home... Best pizza in Dayton.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've had my mom fedex me krauses before. Was in the I yet though so want worried about the heat. They came out amazingly. You could have someone overnight it or something for way less than $100 I'd imagine.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Jets is good stuff. the 8 square pizza is awesome,


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

we get jets pizza every couple weeks for lunch at work....it was good at first, but i like it less and less the more i eat it.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Avalanche Pizza in Athens! Best in the state.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have eaten a ton of pizza in my days on Earth. My #1 favorite of all time is the Kraus Topper, a fantastic double crust pizza pie from Massillon, Ohio. I load it with pepperoni, mushroom, onion, sausage, banana peppers extra sauce and double cheese. 
I am at Benny's Pizza in Marysville, Ohio listening to the wife's band jam on classic rock and eating the meat tower pizza I must say this is one pizza you should put on your bucket list.
Bon Apetit!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

TomC said:


> Jets is good stuff. the 8 square pizza is awesome,


Every once in a while Pizza Hut is good too


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> I am at Benny's Pizza in Marysville, Ohio listening to the wife's band jam on classic rock and eating the meat tower pizza I must say this is one pizza you should put on your bucket list.
> Bon Apetit!!


Another vote for Benny's Pizza in Marysville !! I've been a loyal customer there since the place opened and there aren't many better than that. Try a bacon, jalapeno, & pineapple for a change up ........ sweet, salty, & hot. Good sub, sandwiches, ribs, & fantastic wings from the smoker.
Cheshire Market on Alum Creek makes one heck of a pie too, especially after a long day on the water. Choice of regular or spicy sauce.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't live in ohio but I still live in Indiana. and the best pizza I have ever eaten is the king royal feast from pizza king. you can get just a royal feast but the king pizza really loads it down with toppings.
sherman


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was raised in Fairborn so around the Dayton area, TomC was spot on when he said Giovannis that along with Cassanos are by far the best, Marians next and then Joes.

As I was reading what others have said and some that I have tried, DC9781 mentioned Dicarlos in WV, that is an awesome pizza, best crust of any pizza I have had and love the way they do not bake the mozzarella, they place it on after the pizza comes out of the oven and let it melt in. Tastes great!
Also read CrappieTacos endorsement for central Ohio of Houndogs, I have to agree with him on that one, one spectacular pie made there!

Now living in Cincinnati I have a list here as well. When the crust is done right, a LaRosas deep dish pizza is hard to beat. Others that are great, The Works in Loveland, cooked is a wood fired oven, Marians (from Dayton) , Deweys Pizza, gourmet style, and also Mellow Mushroom.
Man I am hungry now!


----------



## seebachers (Aug 7, 2010)

Wedgewood in Austintown


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I get hungry just reading through this. Surprised no one else endorsed Biagio's - It's right near the Captain's Stadium in Eastlake.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

In columbus it's either Gatto's or Tommy's. On Kellys Island it's Caddy Shack.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I would have a hard time choosing between Laconi's in Cuyahoga Falls & Hoagie's in Dayton.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll give you 5 of my favorite Pizza's in NE Ohio:
> 
> *1. Guido's - Chesterland ....Square Siciclian Pizza. They are an aquired taste,it may take a couple pizzas but boy are they good. Unique crust.*
> 
> ...



I grew up in Highland Hts. There was a Guido's Pizza at the corner of Bishop rd and Wilson Mills. When we got pizza it was Guido's..Square pizza with great sausage. Is this the same Guido's. ??? If so, Next time I'm going through Chesterland I'm stopping!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome thread..........and all I have is a Red Baron frozen pizza (dang it)!!!


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

The Original Pizza Place in Marietta, Ohio (SE Ohio).


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but Fracassos in Center Village (near Hoover Reservoir and New Albany) has excellent pizza. I know littleking, fishingislife and hang_loose go too, so it's a bonus!


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

My wife and I along with some friends are actually doing a Pizza Tour of Columbus/Central Ohio. Below is a list of what we really like so far.

Bexley- Rubinos
Bexley - Anthony's
Lithopolis - J&R's AWESOME small joint
Bellefontaine - Michael Angelo's Most Excellent.
Canal Winchester - Renaldi's
Brice- Little Sicily's
Grove City- Tristano's (Family of Rotolo's)
Logan - Pizza Crossing


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

fishingful said:


> Guissipies in portage lakes by nimisilla is great!


HANDS DOWN. 

The kid in me likes Rocco's Pizza in the Cuyahoga Falls area.

Leonardo's in the Tallmadge/Akron/Goodyear Heights area.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

MAKtackle said:


> Antonio's I believe. About 2 blocks East of Lakewood football stadium. And Greek Village has great food.


Angelos is the name. Best pizza in that area by far.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

iceman71 said:


> My wife and I along with some friends are actually doing a Pizza Tour of Columbus/Central Ohio. Below is a list of what we really like so far.
> 
> Bexley- Rubinos
> Bexley - Anthony's
> ...


I forgot about little sicilys and rotolos. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Roma's!!%!- in Mogadore,,for the time being(They will be hard to beat!!)..BUT...There is a new shop,,about to open,,that has a clay/brick wood-fired oven that is yet to be tasted by me.. & in the Goodyear Heights area,, Fiesta/Newton St ...MAN !!! is their Pizza ever loaded with your favorite toppings!! Good stuff!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Point in niles- hot peppers and greens specialty pizza. Bellaria in Girard. They won the pizza cook off in downtown youngstown earlier this year. Awesome pizza.


----------

